# Solved: MS Outlook closes immediately on opening.



## phmode (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi guys,

Have just found and read a closed as solved post about Microsoft Office 2000 Outlook closing immediately on opening. Of course, now I have gone through the registration process I cannot find the original post.

So, within the last two days, for no apparent or obvious reasons, Outlook 2000 refuses to stay open. When I try to open it, it opens and immediately closes; no error messages, no crash reports to Microsoft. The only thing I notice is in the task bar at the bottom of the screen, when it opens it shows the outlook logo followed by '-Microsoft Outlook' instead of 'Microsoft Outlook'.

I have removed the program and reinstalled it a trillion times (only a slight exaggeration). This made no difference.
I have deleted (having copied it to a different location) the .pst file. This caused the program to open and ask various questions about setting up new folders. I did what it asked and the program promptly closed having created various personal telephone folders.
I have put the .pst file back. Now, for the pico second that the screen is open, I can see that there are no e-mails in any of the folders, obvious I guess, but confusing to an idiot like me.


Any help greatly appreciated.


P.S. Info Utility says I don't have an anti-virus but I am running a full Norton 360 program which is always on and I have scanned the whole system a couple of times since this problem began.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5200 @ 1.60GHz, x86 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 6
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 2045 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce Go 7600 , 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 84835 MB, Free - 35036 MB; D: Total - 95393 MB, Free - 95252 MB; E: Total - 9504 MB, Free - 1153 MB; 
Motherboard: Quanta, 30BD, 66.41, None
Antivirus: None


----------



## swifty7 (Sep 15, 2010)

this solution worked for me:
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3500


----------



## phmode (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks for the response.

I don't have either the folders or the files specified. I do have iTunes installed-don't use it, I only installed it to put some music on an iPod as a gift for a friend. I have now uninstalled the damn thing and deleted all my other rubbish Apple files that don't seem to do anything.

Still my Outlook opens and closes.

Tearing (what's left of) my hair out.

Any more help out there; it seems like an epidemic to me.


----------



## phmode (Sep 15, 2010)

OK,

Many thanks for the info. I finally found the mobile thingy as a program and couldn't uninstall it. Deleted all the files I could find and threw anything Apple in the rubbish bin.

VOILA! Outlook now opens and works perfectly.

For your help I would happily have your babies; my relief knows no bounds. I have spent almost 13 hours on this stupid problem.

I have now written note to self 'DO NOT INSTALL ANY APPLE SOFTWARE!'
I have also written note to self 'TURN OFF AUTOMATIC UPDATE FOR ALL PROGRAMS'

Send me your address and I will send a postal order to the value of Three shillings and ninepence.

Best regards, Brian.


----------



## hptestdriver14 (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank-you phmode,

Had the same problem where Outlook started and then closes in a fraction of a second after opening it. (If when I double clicked on the icon I held down the second click until Outlook was fully up it worked, but normal clicking was as you described) Getting rid of Apple mobile/Apple Application fixed the problem for me as well.


----------



## ralphy (Sep 26, 2010)

swifty7 thanks for the suggestion getting rid of the apple mobil application fixed my problem with Outlook 2000 opening then immediately closing.


----------



## nickelfixit (Oct 3, 2010)

swifty7 said:


> this solution worked for me:
> http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3500


Thank you so much for the solution. I had updated multiple applications before I noticed my Outlook crash problem, so I was looking ALL over the place for the specific cause. Many hours wasted, many "old" solutions tried. After following the instructions for the solution, I laughed, & almost cried with relief when Outlook started immediately - and STAYED ON! So Gooood.


----------



## thermogirl (Oct 12, 2010)

swifty7 said:


> this solution worked for me:
> http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3500


My Ms outlook was closing immediately on opening from the 17th September 2010 for no apparent reason. I thought I had a virus, but virus checks said no. I have just done exactly what this link suggested, changed the name by just removing one letter and it worked. My outlook has stayed open and its downloaded a months worth of unopened emails. Thank you, your an absolute star.


----------



## nickelfixit (Oct 3, 2010)

No worries Thermogirl, I know how you feel. Thanks to Swifty7, for finding it in the first place.


----------

